# My tiny collection of paphs.



## orchideya (Oct 7, 2013)

Actually the sad leftovers of my larger mostly parvi collection that surrendered to mites a while ago.
I almost called quits on the whole paphiopedilum genus but then St. Swithin
bloomed and lifted my spirit.
So here is my small list that includes recent flasks purchases. Let's see how fast this list will grow 

Paph. micranthum 
Paph. armeniacum 
Paph. Fumi's Delight small seedling
Paph. Dick Wagner small seedling
Paph. Delrosi 'Murrey' division
Paph. sanderianum('Bruno Manser' x 'Penanko') medium seedling
Paph. Lady Isabel
Paph. St. Swithin
Paph. Prince Edward of York(sanderianum '#6' x rothschildianum 'Hsinton')
Paph. sanderianum x sib ('Mini' AQ/AOS x 'Dr. John' AM/AQ/AOS) currently about 30 very small seedlings in compots
Paph. stonei x sib ('Red Pouch' x 'The Best') currently 16 very small seedlings in compots

Added Oct.19, 2013:
Paph. Deperle 'Philippe'
Paph. Magic Lantern

Added Oct 30, 2013:
Paph. henryanum

Wish list alphabetically:

Paph. anitum
Paph. Chiu Hua Dancer 
Paph. delenatii
Paph. emersonii
Paph. Fanaticum
Paph. hangianum
Paph. Kevin Porter
Paph. Ma Belle
Paph. malipoense
Paph. niveum
Paph. Shin-Yi Prince
Paph. supardii


----------



## NYEric (Oct 7, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Sounds like your moving from Parvis to Multis. What helped save the collection? Did you increase the moisture?


..


----------



## orchideya (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh no, the Parvis will be back eventually. There is only limited number of Multies that I actually like and soon will have them all, but there is no Parvi that I don't like....

Nothing helped, I trashed everything that was in the area of invasion except micranthum and armeniacum that for some strange reason were not affected at all. They were isolated for a while, just in case.
Now I squeezed all my paphs into larger orchid tank. Hope they will do better this time.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 7, 2013)

Nice collection -- it will grow.


----------



## Trithor (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice skeleton collection, I am sure it will 'flesh out' quite quickly.


----------



## Dido (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice collection 
I too like only one sort of multis


----------



## orchideya (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you for the encouragement everybody.
I think I am repeating The_Mutant steps as I find myself now actively selling my phals to make more space for slippers.
Is that a general tendency ?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 9, 2013)

Phals are a dime for 10 dozen except for some nice ones. Slippers are more challenging!


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 9, 2013)

orchideya said:


> Thank you for the encouragement everybody.
> I think I am repeating The_Mutant steps as I find myself now actively selling my phals to make more space for slippers.
> Is that a general tendency ?


On this forum? I think it might be. :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 9, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> On this forum? I think it might be. :rollhappy:



Except for people like me who just keep expanding both.


----------



## orchideya (Oct 9, 2013)

I wish I had a greenhouse so I could expand both plus add many giant vandas.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 10, 2013)

Aahhh!!! Every species you have is on my wishlist!


----------



## orchideya (Oct 10, 2013)

So, you like parvis too!
Hope you get them soon.


----------



## eaborne (Oct 10, 2013)

We all have setbacks along the way. Just keep at it!


----------



## orchideya (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks Eaborne


----------



## orchideya (Oct 19, 2013)

*New additions*

Here is what I got today from the show:







Paph. Deperle 'Philippe' on the left. It has three growths and the largest one is growing a bud.
Paph. Magic Lantern on the right.
I think they both look nice.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 20, 2013)

nice purchases, they do look good!!!! Jean


----------



## Trithor (Oct 20, 2013)

Good healthy looking plants, congratulations


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2013)

And, they're off..!! oke:


----------



## orchideya (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks! I hope I will be able to keep them healthy...




NYEric said:


> And, they're off..!! oke:


:rollhappy:

It is just a beginning. I received a giant pdf with price list from Ten Shin Gardens and it is only paphs!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2013)

I know. Remember we did the big group order last year. Matt's choices are amazing but the plants were on the small side.


----------



## eggshells (Oct 22, 2013)

Orchideya, I have one one species available on your wish list. Paph henryanum. The thing is it's about 11 growths so again.. shipping issues lol


----------



## orchideya (Oct 22, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Orchideya, I have one one species available on your wish list. Paph henryanum. The thing is it's about 11 growths so again.. shipping issues lol



Do you have a picture?


----------



## orchideya (Oct 22, 2013)

NYEric said:


> I know. Remember we did the big group order last year. Matt's choices are amazing but the plants were on the small side.



In the list I have - they go by letter - size A, B and C. So, it is better to look for C then?


----------



## eggshells (Oct 22, 2013)

orchideya said:


> Do you have a picture?



Actually not 11. Sorry about that. I counted just a total of 8 growths. I just repotted it this spring


----------



## orchideya (Oct 22, 2013)

Very nice one. PM sent.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes, get the biggest you can afford.


----------



## orchideya (Oct 30, 2013)

*New addition*

I now own Paph. henryanum and quite gorgeous at that. Thanks Eggshells!






It came barerooted, I potted it up into mix of fir bark, perlite, charcoal and some river rocks. Hope he likes his new home beside phrags:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 30, 2013)

Healthy, and so much space!


----------



## Trithor (Oct 31, 2013)

I bet that in a very short space of time he will be a bit more squeezed for space! All that spare space cannot go unoccupied for long.
Congratulations on your new plant, it looks super healthy.


----------



## orchideya (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you Dot and Trithor.
I hope I can keep him healthy here.
As for the space, everytime I buy something new, I shuffle my plants around to make sure I still have some space for future purchase or two. Some larger ones like Lady Isabel and St. Swithin moved out back to windowsill. 
I sold quite a few large phals on ebay.
The view of completely full tanks would probably freak me out, because that would mean I can't buy no more...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice pick up. Remember the mantra, "there's always room for one more orchid, there's always room for one more orchid, there's ..."


----------



## eggshells (Oct 31, 2013)

Glad it arrive safely. You'll never know what fall temps we would have around this time of the year. So far so good.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 2, 2013)

Looks great!!!! Jean


----------



## orchideya (Dec 29, 2013)

Sad day. Threw away three paphs:
Paph. Prince Edward of York(sanderianum '#6' x rothschildianum 'Hsinton') R.I.P.
Paph. Fumi's Delight small seedling R.I.P.
Paph. sanderianum('Bruno Manser' x 'Penanko') medium seedling R.I.P.
All roots were mush. Good thing - rest paphs show new root growth through their pot walls. Maybe these three would be the last ones that I killed.

Collection shrank a bit but I will fix it in the spring.

Paph. micranthum 
Paph. armeniacum 
Paph. Dick Wagner small seedling
Paph. Delrosi 'Murrey' division
Paph. Lady Isabel
Paph. St. Swithin
Paph. sanderianum x sib ('Mini' AQ/AOS x 'Dr. John' AM/AQ/AOS) currently about 30 very small seedlings in compots
Paph. stonei x sib ('Red Pouch' x 'The Best') currently 11 very small seedlings in compots

Added Oct.19, 2013:
Paph. Deperle 'Philippe'
Paph. Magic Lantern

Added Oct 30, 2013:
Paph. henryanum


----------



## Trithor (Dec 29, 2013)

orchideya said:


> Sad day. Threw away three paphs:
> . Maybe these three would be the last ones that I killed.
> 
> Collection shrank a bit but I will fix it in the spring.



The cycle of killing plants and replacing them with even more is something that will be repeated and repeated (if my situation is anything to go by)


----------



## AdamD (Dec 29, 2013)

I had to get rid of four yesterday, and my collection isn't much bigger than yours. It's hard, but some had scale so bad it was scary, out of nowhere. Others had been battling rot for awhile. I forget who told me this, but the saying is "to be a great orchid grower you must kill your body weight in plants." I'm well on my way. Think of it this way, more room for new plants! Or in my case, making room for the overflow of plants I have already...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks to orchiata bark and K-lite fertilizer, Ive never had such good root growth on my paphs. But there are still more paphs that I like going into the compost. No way to escape that.......


----------



## orchideya (Mar 30, 2014)

My new additions that came from Montreal show yesterday:

Paphiopedilum Dollgoldi. I think it is close to blooming size, right?







Paphiopedilum hangianum flask deflasked:






and all potted up:






I would appreciate any advice from people experienced with hangianum flasks. Thanks!

I didn't kill anything since the last update 

Paph. micranthum 
Paph. armeniacum 
Paph. Dick Wagner small seedling
Paph. Delrosi 'Murrey' division
Paph. Lady Isabel
Paph. St. Swithin
Paph. sanderianum x sib ('Mini' AQ/AOS x 'Dr. John' AM/AQ/AOS) currently about 30 very small seedlings in compots
Paph. stonei x sib ('Red Pouch' x 'The Best') currently 11 very small seedlings in compots

Added Oct.19, 2013:
Paph. Deperle 'Philippe'
Paph. Magic Lantern

Added Oct 30, 2013:
Paph. henryanum

Added March 29, 2014
Paph Dollgoldi
Paph hangianum - over 30 small seedlings in compots.


----------



## Trithor (Mar 30, 2014)

Your collection is snowballing! :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2014)

Beautiful plants -- good for you!


----------



## Justin (Mar 30, 2014)

nice plants!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2014)

Who was selling flasks of hang?


----------



## orchideya (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you everybody.


----------



## orchideya (Mar 31, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Who was selling flasks of hang?


I have pre-ordered it from Hung Sheng through Ellen Lee from Crystal Star Orchids.
I ordered only one flask to try because wasn't sure about the quality and conditions when shipped all the way from Taiwan, but was really impressed. I will definitely get more


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2014)

Crystal Star only had multis and complexes BS so I didn't get anything. Not like the Liberty Taiwans they had last year. Good pick-up!


----------



## orchideya (Apr 2, 2014)

My Dollgoldi didn't come from Crystal Star, only hang flask. Dollgoldi came from Le Paradis des Orchidées. They have quite a few parvi hybrids of good size and quality(my Deperle and Magic lantern came from them too)


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 2, 2014)

All excellent looking! 
Sounds like you have a great collection 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## orchideya (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you Paph_LdyMacBeth.
By the way, I didn't get any paphs from Orchis, only vandas and phals. I got message that they didn't have time to prepare papers for paphs. 
Oh well, less hit on my pocket .


----------



## orchideya (Apr 20, 2014)

*Flasks frenzy*

4 more paphs are added to my collection. All came in flasks from Sam Tsui.

Paph. Carolyn Butcher (Fanaticum 'SVO Chunky Monkey' AM/AOS x delenatii 'SVO VII' AM/AOS):







Paph. Harold Koopowitz (rothschildianum 'Gigantic Dorsal' x malipoense 'Sam's Choice' FCC/AOS):






Paph. Paul Parks (sanderianum 'Lady in Red' x adductum var. anitum 'Ace' AM/AOS) :






Paph. callosum x sib ('Perfect Circle' x 'Vini Beauty'):






I am getting dangerously low on space...


----------



## AdamD (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice purchases! I had been thinking about the Paul Parks. Great parents on that one. They look happy!


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 21, 2014)

Good pick ups. Time to find more space!


----------



## orchideya (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you guys!
I like sanderianum hybrids because of the long petals. Probably eventually will get all of them. 
AdamD, how are your PEoY babies doing?


----------



## AdamD (Apr 22, 2014)

They are doing great! Had to trim a leaf back on a couple of plants, but other than that they are acclimating well and putting up new leaves #2. I'm thinking they need repots but I don't want to disturb fragile roots. It's only been 6 months or so. But CHC is tricky stuff. I've almost quit using it altogether. 

How are the sandy and stonei babies doing? I know we got our flasks at approx. the same time. Have you repotted yet?


----------



## AdamD (Apr 22, 2014)

I put some pics up of them on my collection thread.


----------



## orchideya (Apr 23, 2014)

I didn't loose any sandie yet but only have 9 stonei seedlings left. That rot through the stem killed all the rest. The leftovers doing great though.
I have repotted just because wanted to see how the roots are doing, I have no patience at all.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 23, 2014)

orchideya said:


> I didn't loose any sandie yet but only have 9 stonei seedlings left. That rot through the stem killed all the rest. The leftovers doing great though.
> I have repotted just because wanted to see how the roots are doing, I have no patience at all.



Sorry to hear that! If you ever want to buy a few stonei seedlings, let me know!

Paphman910


----------



## orchideya (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you Paphman910. I think 9 stonei seedlings is still plenty for me


----------



## Justin (Apr 24, 2014)

wow lots of nice plants out of flask, great collection!


----------



## orchideya (Jul 13, 2014)

*Paul Parks*

I decided to upgrade Paul Parks seedlings from tray to pots today:

Crowded tray:






Comfy pots (I use plastic drinking cups because of their see-through nature):






Looking good?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 13, 2014)

Yes, looking fine.


----------



## orchideya (Sep 7, 2014)

Parvis addition I got from Ed at the beginning of August, we were visiting states and he arranged shipping to the hotel. Now they are repotted. All of them have nice roots.

Paph. Fanaticum :







Paph. Fumi's Delight (unfortunately sheath dried up):







Paph. Armeni White (it is atually all one plant, connected under bark. When repotting I found couple more runners and decided to pot it into wide and shallow container. And there is a bud growing):


----------



## Trithor (Sep 9, 2014)

A cool update! Those plants look super happy, I am looking forward to a picture of the first bloom.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2014)

thanks for sharing. Interesting about the Armeni White. i wonder if that's going on in my basket; have to check.


----------



## orchideya (Oct 20, 2014)

*My new additions*

I got few parvis from Montreal orchid show, some of them were on my recent wish list 

4 small seedlings of Paph emersonii:





4 small seedlings of Paph. micranthum var. eburneum:





Paph. vietnamense, Paph. Mem. Larry Heuer and Paph Wossner China Moon with sheath(which probably will abort because of my luck):






Now my collection can probably graduate from tiny to small(well, if count each deflasked seedling):

Paph. micranthum 
Paph. micranthum var. eburneum 4 seedlings
Paph. armeniacum 
Paph. henryanum 
Paph. sanderianum x sib ('Mini' AQ/AOS x 'Dr. John' AM/AQ/AOS) 27 seedlings
Paph. hangianum (hangianum x hangianum 'Bear-106') 33 seedlings
Paph. emersonii 4 seedlings
Paph. malipoense ('Spider Web' x 'Sam's Choice' FCC/AOS) 30 seedlings
Paph. callosum ('Perfect Circle' x 'Vini Beauty') 34 seedlings
Paph. vietnamense
Paph. Armeni White
Paph. Fanaticum
Paph. Fumi's Delight
Paph. Harold Koopowitz (rothschildianum 'Gigantic Dorsal' x malipoense 'Sam's Choice' FCC/AOS) 30 seedlings
Paph. Carolyn Butcher (Fanaticum 'SVO Chunky Monkey' AM/AOS x delenatii 'SVO VII' AM/AOS) 27 seedlings
Paph. Paul Parks (sanderianum 'Lady in Red' x adductum var. anitum 'Ace' AM/AOS) 26 seedlings
Paph. Delrosi 'Murrey' division
Paph. Lady Isabel 
Paph. Deperle 'Philippe' 
Paph. Magic Lantern 
Paph. Dollgoldie
Paph. Memoria Larry Heuer
Paph. Wossner China Moon


----------



## Justin (Oct 20, 2014)

Dang! Beautiful.seedlings.


----------



## orchideya (Oct 20, 2014)

Thank you!
They came from Ten Shin Gardens and all are size B.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2014)

Wow! You must have some patience for small emersonii, good luck. 
BTW, one of the v. eburneums looks NBS.


----------



## orchideya (Oct 21, 2014)

No patience really, they just are hard to find in blooming size here in Canada.

NBS eburneum? Oh, that would be incredible.

I also noticed that three eburneums have pointy leaves and one, the largest one, has roundish leaves. What's with that?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2014)

Some people say it makes better blooms.


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 21, 2014)

Awesome new additions!


----------



## orchideya (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## AdamD (Oct 22, 2014)

Oh no, Did you lose the stonei babies?

Nice parvis. I'm almost getting around to thinking about liking them.


----------



## orchideya (Oct 22, 2014)

Yeah. RIP stonei seedlings.
I have no patience and room for sulking plants, so threw away last compot.
To stay here, plants should grow (or at least pretend to do so) and look happy.


----------



## Clark (Oct 22, 2014)

I like your style of growing.
Sort of like dating.
Next...


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 22, 2014)

orchideya said:


> Yeah. RIP stonei seedlings.
> I have no patience and room for sulking plants, so threw away last compot.
> To stay here, plants should grow (or at least pretend to do so) and look happy.



Sad to hear that your stonei did not last! Mine are still growing!


----------



## orchideya (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you Paphman910. 
Well, they were overgrown in flask and continued to rot through the bends and also curled a lot and didn't grow at all and just slowly declined.
With my very limited growing space - it didn't make much sense to keep them.
Glad that yours are doing good.


----------



## AdamD (Oct 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. At least the sandies made it! 10 more years...


----------



## orchideya (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, sandies are doing great. I moved my seedlings into smaller tank with higher temps and humidity and placed sandies into a shadiest spot under phals. They seem to like it there...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes 171 plants; a teenie, tiny collection! oke:


----------



## orchideya (Nov 1, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Yes 171 plants; a teenie, tiny collection! oke:



That's paphs only. Add there my phalaenopsis etc. and it will be way over 200. 

I converted my smaller "phalaenopsis" tank into "paphiopedilum nursery":







The now enjoy lovely shade from large phals on the middle shelf, 80% humidity and 23-25C temps during the day.






Of course lots of phals had to move out to large tank with average of 18C temps and 60% humidity, but they should be fine, they are grownups.


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 1, 2014)

What lights are you using?


----------



## orchideya (Nov 1, 2014)

Bjorn said:


> What lights are you using?



I am using T5 HO lights


----------



## AdamD (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice setup! I think more and more about building a terrarium for minis and phals. My wife is partial to them. Ah well, maybe in a few years. Nicely grown plants btw


----------



## Justin (Nov 1, 2014)

nice healthy plants. good growing.


----------



## troy (Nov 1, 2016)

Hows the flasklings coming along?


----------



## troy (Nov 19, 2016)

How are your hangianum flasklings doing?


----------



## troy (Feb 24, 2017)

I would really like to know how these flasklings are coming along!!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Feb 24, 2017)

Excellent set up. You should get good results. Congratulations


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2017)

troy said:


> I would really like to know how these flasklings are coming along!!


She may be at the next Montreal show; I will ask her.


----------

